# recovered after 4 months



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

hey guys the is my 1st post , i have actually been reading this forum for a while but this is the 1st time im actually posting to say that I have fully recovered and to just say that you can get over this i have had it fort around 4 months and im out of it....it started after I smoked some REALLY strong weed and had it since then ...I had it REALLLY bad aswell as anxiety ofcourse and depression at the end too....what I did was really take omega 3, magnesium, and gnc multivitamins for the 1st few months and I worked out here and there too....but excersises I didnt really do it that much cause u know Im a little lazy lol....but really you just gotta take care of the cause....for my it weas terribly anxiety ........I know you guys hear this probably all the time but really you just gotta accept it cause it s true it really does make it go away and I know its hartd to accept it and can be an obsession ...but you gotta just move on with your life but tough and keep rolling......also omega 3 REALLY helped I know that for a fact....you could say Im dp free but i still got some anxiety issues like I get racing thoughts sometimes and its hard for me to sit still but im working on that with therapy and xanax...but hey atleast I dont have dp! ....If I had to say any kind of advice its EXERCISES!! Take omega 3!! and move on like with your life even if its hard and dont give up.....cause when you give in and stay home it gets worse!!!!also alot of people are against medication but im not ....they got me though the last hump of recovery and dont listen to the people that say dont take medications ....cause I ended of having to cause it had gotten ReALLY bad where I couldnt stand it ....I toke some ssri and xanax and boom! that was it....but really excersis works just as well as medication....pretty much keep your head up and move on and dont let it control you


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Glad to hear your recovered, I'm going back to the psychiatrist for my follow up tomorrow. I was against medication but not anymore. Having DP for 9 months has caused extreme anxiety so I know what your talking about. So hopefully the right medications can help me recover too.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

How much fish oil did you take??? How much EPA??

-Zach


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Theone2 said:


> How much fish oil did you take??? How much EPA??
> 
> -Zach


well I toke 2 tablets of "omega 3 wild alaskan salmon oil 1000mg" a day from a company I think is called "pure alaska omega" and that was really helpful in calming me down and just helping my mind to recover overall. as far as how much epa its 180 mg in it...to answer your question, and this specific brand I bought are sold in sams club if you wanted to know. now Im glad my dp is gone but my anxiety isnt but its something I gotta work on hopefully will go away too


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Glad to hear your recovered, I'm going back to the psychiatrist for my follow up tomorrow. I was against medication but not anymore. Having DP for 9 months has caused extreme anxiety so I know what your talking about. So hopefully the right medications can help me recover too.


yea I know how bad dp sucks good luck with your recovery cause it will happen for you it just takes time


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

redcomet2011 said:


> well I toke 2 tablets of "omega 3 wild alaskan salmon oil 1000mg" a day from a company I think is called "pure alaska omega" and that was really helpful in calming me down and just helping my mind to recover overall. as far as how much epa its 180 mg in it...to answer your question, and this specific brand I bought are sold in sams club if you wanted to know. now Im glad my dp is gone but my anxiety isnt but its something I gotta work on hopefully will go away too


That's great to here man. Hope you feel better.


----------

